# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Hackpipo93] Bonsoir tout le monde

## hackpipo93

Bonsoir a tous j'ai 21ans est je suis d'origine portugais, je suis de paris est j'adore l'imformatique je suis un petit pationner on peut dire,
mon boulot : je suis bardeur/Couvreur, rien avoir avec l'informatique lol
du reste je touche pas mal a l'lectronique est ordinateur
j'esper aporter mon aide si besoin au sein de votre forum

meri

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Merci Filipe.

Bienvenue parmi nous.

----------


## vpourchet

Bienvenue  ::ccool:: 




> bardeur/Couvreur


bardeur c'est quand on chante des chansons d'aventures epiques en grattant une guitare ?


--> je sors []

----------

